# Trumark Slingshot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

http://youtu.be/maa21I2Gxd0


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I loved the bleeding out! I think a few of the final heartbeats almost got ya. Just a suggestion, but at my Walmart gun counter they have lengths of colored tubing for way less that the 7 bucks you gave for that truemark. I have been using them exclusively now for a month or so. They are perfect! If you don't have 'em let me know. I just bought a metallic blue length for Heather's new shooter Elegant Beauty. For the coordination, and to make it pop for her.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Any slingshot! That's cool.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

you should use that new 1/4 inch tube tex sells on that s9 fork


----------



## johnny test (Nov 1, 2012)

This is the best light weight slingshot for the money, IMO


----------

